# full synthetic



## wizgti03 (Oct 14, 2008)

i have a 2003 VW GTI VR6.. with 105000 miles... car runs great.. i wanna switch to mobile 1 full synthetic... what do you think.. i have heard good and bad stories... will it be good for my car with the high miles??? please help..


----------



## 08Rabbit1 (Jun 30, 2008)

If you change your oil with conventional oil you will never see an oil related engine failure. The switch to synthetic oil is largely a question of whether it makes you feel better about yourself. Synthetic oil is excellent for people with low self esteem. You know who you are.


----------



## wizgti03 (Oct 14, 2008)

*Re: (08Rabbit1)*

that deff does not help...


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

*Re: full synthetic (wizgti03)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wizgti03* »_i have a 2003 VW GTI VR6.. with 105000 miles... car runs great.. i wanna switch to mobile 1 full synthetic... what do you think.. i have heard good and bad stories... will it be good for my car with the high miles??? please help.. 

car runs great already.... why mess with sucess?
...though technically the car is supposed to be run with synthetic.....but if it ain't broke, don't fix it


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

*Re: (08Rabbit1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *08Rabbit1* »_If you change your oil with conventional oil you will never see an oil related engine failure. The switch to synthetic oil is largely a question of whether it makes you feel better about yourself. Synthetic oil is excellent for people with low self esteem. You know who you are.

You do realize your car requires synthetic oil, right? Read your owner's manual some time.


----------



## wizgti03 (Oct 14, 2008)

*Re: (GT17V)*

i'm just gonna go with 5w40.. full synthetic.... where i live it gets -50 and once the car is ran for a while it runs hot. well to me it does.. so 5w40 sounds good.. plus aot of other VR6 owners use it to


----------



## franz131 (Apr 13, 2008)

*Re: (wizgti03)*


_Quote, originally posted by *08Rabbit1* »_If you change your oil with conventional oil *you will never* see an oil related engine failure. 

That's a surprising amount of certainty about a car you've never seen.
The peope who made.................nevermind.


----------



## AZV6 (May 3, 2006)

*Re: full synthetic (wizgti03)*

You should be fine using Mobil 1 0w-40. It is approved for this engine and there is no issue switching from conv. oil to synthetic. Those stories are mainly malarkey.
Change over. You will be fine. 
What weight conv. oil and brand where you using before??


_Modified by AZV6 at 7:11 AM 12-5-2008_


----------



## wizgti03 (Oct 14, 2008)

*Re: full synthetic (AZV6)*

i got the car in june i have only changed the oil once.. but i put 0w40 in today.. mobile 1... not gonna argue with 7.00 a quart


----------



## bcze1 (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: (08Rabbit1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *08Rabbit1* »_If you change your oil with conventional oil you will never see an oil related engine failure. The switch to synthetic oil is largely a question of whether it makes you feel better about yourself. Synthetic oil is excellent for people with low self esteem. You know who you are.

http://****************.com/smile/halfstar.gif out of http://****************.com/smile/star.gif http://****************.com/smile/star.gif http://****************.com/smile/star.gif http://****************.com/smile/star.gif http://****************.com/smile/star.gif


----------



## booby_forkman (Feb 17, 2005)

i have seen it where slightly leaky motors switching to syn. from regular go from a little leak to a really big one but if its all dry i wouldn't worry about it


----------



## fee (Feb 22, 2002)

*Re: (booby_forkman)*

I wish this would just die already. Sorry, but that is just another one of those myths. If an engine is leaking dino oil it will leak synthetic oil, but it doesn't get worse, sorry, not gonna happen. It's still funny to me how many of these myths are out there. I have a parts supplier who will argue with me til he's blue in the face that you can't mix dino and synthetic. I can show him sheets from the major oil companies and he will tell me that Joe Bob his cousin blew up his motor because he didn't flush the crankcase before switching to synthetic. You just have to laugh and listen to him grumble when you tell him to send the synthetic anyway.


----------



## firemanw8366 (Dec 4, 2007)

*Re: full synthetic (wizgti03)*

Amsoil Euro oil will fit the bill. Buy 2 filters and oil. Change filters and the dino oil out with the amsoil synthetic. At 12,500 change the filter and top off. Then change the oil and filter at 25, 000. Been using it in all of my family's cars and the farm stuff for 5 years now. NO PROBLEMS. The VW goes 30k a year commuting.


----------

